# My New Yak



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I Just bought a Prowler 13 and Fully rigged it out . I'm looking for a group to go off shore fishing with. I get nervous going way out in the Gulf alone but very anxious to do so.Give me a shout.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I prob go to 3 barges area or troll Navarre this weekend. 12-13 may


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't Sunday it's Mothers Day. Have to spend it with the wife or I would.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Where is 3 Barges? I have a GPS .whats the Coords? and where do I launch in at?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

FishJunky said:


> Where is 3 Barges? I have a GPS .whats the Coords? and where do I launch in at?


Go th escambia county marine resources online or go to the reefs and wrecks section on this forum for tons of public numbers to fish.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Go th escambia county marine resources online or go to the reefs and wrecks section on this forum for tons of public numbers to fish.


Thanks!!! I'm new to yak fishing and need all the advise I can get.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Just gotta b careful...sharks, big ones off shore. I have a yellow yak which repels them, they attracted to yak with same coloration as there prey, mainly tan and they really like green.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

oysterman said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Just gotta b careful...sharks, big ones off shore. I have a yellow yak which repels them, they attracted to yak with same coloration as there prey, mainly tan and they really like green.


 Are you serious? Guess im going to have to paint the bottom or get me a bang stick. I aint going down without a fight!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

He's pulling your leg - fish are color blind, they could care less. Sharks are not a danger unless you hook one and try to get him in the boat. Your biggest danger will be from a drunk in a center console...


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Fish Junky, just so you know all the facts -- FLS says Oysterman is joking but FLS could just be rationalizing because he too has both green and tan yaks.

Makes you think, huh?

Just kidding. Come and fish with us. We will have a blast and we help each other out all the time.

I'll even offer to take your fish home so you don't get your ice chest slimy.

Ted


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah last thing I would worry about is sharks. The will eat your fish but luckey for us they usually only take one bite out of tupper ware! I've had chum bags tied to the side of my yak and never had a problem.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Team Hobie said:


> Fish Junky, just so you know all the facts -- FLS says Oysterman is joking but FLS could just be rationalizing because he too has both green and tan yaks.
> 
> Makes you think, huh?
> 
> ...


 LOL . I Plan to go out either Friday or Saturday morning . Just let me know when and where and Im there.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

It is true, I do have a green Prowler 13, but you notice I always lend it out to someone else...:whistling:


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

FLSalomon said:


> It is true, I do have a green Prowler 13, but you notice I always lend it out to someone else...:whistling:


 Thanks for the link FLS!


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey fishjunky pm me i would like to hook up i live in navarre


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Team Hobie said:


> Fish Junky, just so you know all the facts -- FLS says Oysterman is joking but FLS could just be rationalizing because he too has both green and tan yaks.
> 
> Makes you think, huh?
> 
> ...


 When do you guys plan on going out ? PM me and lets make some plans


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

FishJunky said:


> LOL . I Plan to go out either Friday or Saturday morning . Just let me know when and where and Im there.


I would stay out of the gulf on Saturday, but that's just me.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Caddy Yakker said:


> I would stay out of the gulf on Saturday, but that's just me.


If you want to meet up Fri.morning let me know. PM me.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Team Hobie said:


> Fish Junky, just so you know all the facts -- FLS says Oysterman is joking but FLS could just be rationalizing because he too has both green and tan yaks.
> 
> Makes you think, huh?
> 
> ...


 Hey Hobie, I'm going out Fri. morning If you guys are going out It would be awesome if I can join you guys. Thanks. Just let me know and im there. PM me


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fish I am taking tm off let's hook up in Navarre


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

steve1029 said:


> Fish I am taking tm off let's hook up in Navarre


Ok steve.


----------

